# Mythos Black or Dayton Grey (Owners perspective)



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Does anyone own either? What do they think of it?

I've currently ordered Dayton Grey with 20" alloys, but thinking of swapping to 19" blades. The photos I've seen with those alloys makes me question the colour choice. Anyone on the forums own either and have any thoughts?

I figure the black will be a pain to keep clean, but otherwise just personal preference?

Thanks once again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DG with 19s - unless you are a drug dealer (comment is said in jest, just being stereotypical)


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> DG with 19s - unless you are a drug dealer (comment is said in jest, just being stereotypical)


Yeah? Worried Daytona Grey won't look as special as Mythos Black when clean.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> Yeah? Worried Daytona Grey won't look as special as Mythos Black when clean.


Have a look at the 2 photo's of a Daytona Grey on the 'Daytona Grey vs Nano Grey' thread.
They are absolutely stunning and I can't see that Mythos Black would look better.
Black also shows the dirt more than Grey.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah? Worried Daytona Grey won't look as special as Mythos Black when clean.
> ...


Yeah, seen those - both look really good. It's difficult as I can't find many Daytona with the rotors, but have seen some Black with the rotors which look really good.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

david.beeston said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > DG with 19s - unless you are a drug dealer (comment is said in jest, just being stereotypical)
> ...


DG looks better for the other 99.999% of the time, so its a win/win


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I like both the colours just as much, but the daytona grey will hide the dirt MUCH more than the black, so thats what I went with. On dark grey paint, dirt just makes the paint look more "matte", it just sort of blends in, unlike black which really shows every speck.

I think the 19" blades look a lot nicer than the 20", they look more modern and suit the car more imo, and you don't have any potential issues. If its a TTS though I would want to keep the standard TTS wheels since they're forged and should be lighter.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Rev said:


> I like both the colours just as much, but the daytona grey will hide the dirt MUCH more than the black, so thats what I went with. On dark grey paint, dirt just makes the paint look more "matte", it just sort of blends in, unlike black which really shows every speck.
> 
> I think the 19" blades look a lot nicer than the 20", they look more modern and suit the car more imo, and you don't have any potential issues. If its a TTS though I would want to keep the standard TTS wheels since they're forged and should be lighter.


It is a TTS. Which are the TTS specific ones? None stood out as being TTS specific when I configured it.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

These are the standard ones, in the UK anyway:








http://uno3s41zr1g29mjw2f9dkf1b.wpengin ... TTS_06.jpg


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Ah ok. I'm not a fan of those so will stick with the rotors over the 20" ones. Thanks all.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I initially wanted the blade wheels on my Daytone Grey TTS but was advised against it by every member of staff at my Audi dealership. I checked them out on a TT in another showroom and they didn't look anything special at all.

I stuck with the standard TTS wheels and am glad I did, they look great.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

johnny_hungus said:


> I initially wanted the blade wheels on my Daytone Grey TTS but was advised against it by every member of staff at my Audi dealership. I checked them out on a TT in another showroom and they didn't look anything special at all.
> 
> I stuck with the standard TTS wheels and am glad I did, they look great.


Got blades on my Daytona TTS. Arrives at the dealership at the end of this week so should find out whether I made the right decision.

For me though it was anything but the standard TTS wheels. Not a big fan of them at all and I like wheels to contrast - bright with dark cars and darker wheels with light cars.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Gren said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > I initially wanted the blade wheels on my Daytone Grey TTS but was advised against it by every member of staff at my Audi dealership. I checked them out on a TT in another showroom and they didn't look anything special at all.
> ...


Awesome. When you do get it I'd love to see some pictures. Daytona TTS with the blades is exactly what I've asked Audi to order. If you could post one here I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll be sure to post some up as soon as I get my sticky mitts on it


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's a link to my post showing my TTS in DG with standard 5-spoke star alloys.

IMHO it looks great.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=872874&p=6257362#p6257362


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

basher said:


> Here's a link to my post showing my TTS in DG with standard 5-spoke star alloys.
> 
> IMHO it looks great.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=872874&p=6257362#p6257362


It is a lovely looking car. I'm just not sure on dark shaded wheels (I have them on my S3 and dislike the lack of contrast). I'm hoping someone out there has daytona, red callipers, and blades so I can see what it will look like. I cannot find a single good photo of that combination.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> It is a lovely looking car. I'm just not sure on dark shaded wheels (I have them on my S3 and dislike the lack of contrast). I'm hoping someone out there has daytona, red callipers, and blades so I can see what it will look like. I cannot find a single good photo of that combination.


I have some I saved off the Audi used car site 8)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That does look nice.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks Rev! Makes the waiting even tougher though


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Rev said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > It is a lovely looking car. I'm just not sure on dark shaded wheels (I have them on my S3 and dislike the lack of contrast). I'm hoping someone out there has daytona, red callipers, and blades so I can see what it will look like. I cannot find a single good photo of that combination.
> ...


Thanks for these. They do look nice. Really torn. Dealer called me up and we had a chat and he, whilst absolutely willing to make the change, was quite persuasive to keep the 20" ones. Whilst I'm still in two minds I think I'm less likely to be disappointed if I stick with my original gut instinct.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

If you get the 20" and it turns out you don't like them, maybe they'll let you swap for blades or another wheel?
Failing that you could sell the 20s and then buy whatever you like.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

david.beeston said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > david.beeston said:
> ...


I'm 100% sure that you won't be disappointed with the 20s, David.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Stick with the 19s, don't compromise..


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Couple of quick and dirty (pre PDI) pics of my Daytona with blades - sorry no red calipers. Just went to the dealers today to cough up the cash, picking the car up on Saturday morning.

Noticed that the alloys have a very discrete RS badge on them. Like a clear/etched badge about an inch high at the rim.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Gren said:


> Couple of quick and dirty (pre PDI) pics of my Daytona with blades - sorry no red calipers. Just went to the dealers today to cough up the cash, picking the car up on Saturday morning.
> 
> Noticed that the alloys have a very discrete RS badge on them. Like a clear/etched badge about an inch high at the rim.


Pics not working. Help please.

*Edit: Removed dead links as pics now working.*


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Any better? I could see them but it may be a access rights issue


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Gren said:


> Any better? I could see them but it may be a access rights issue


Sorted, thanks. Very nice. Would love a close up of that RS etching if you can get one at some point. Looks very nice!


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Will be able to get more piccies at the weekend. You can just see something in the close up - by the valve cap. That's the RS logo.


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

I don't have the TTS but I spec'd my SLine Quattro with the 19" Twin Spokes - also with the RS logo.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

GJScot said:


> I don't have the TTS but I spec'd my SLine Quattro with the 19" Twin Spokes - also with the RS logo.


Thanks for uploading. I wonder if they are the same alloys they use on the RS6 (twin spoke) and RS7 (blades) then? Or perhaps there is some overlap with manufacturing. Very strange - and quite cool.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure the RS7 blades only come in 21s though rather than 19s so doubt its a manufacturing thing. More marketing I suppose.

Still like the logo though


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Mythos Black!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

patatus said:


> Mythos Black!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


That does look lovely - although think I've come to the conclusion Black will be a pain to keep looking like that - especially when I drive 140 odd miles a day.



vagman said:


> I'm 100% sure that you won't be disappointed with the 20s, David.


Wheels are such a subjective thing. I hope you are right. Thx



Rev said:


> If you get the 20" and it turns out you don't like them, maybe they'll let you swap for blades or another wheel?
> Failing that you could sell the 20s and then buy whatever you like.


That's what I was thinking. I could sell the alloys on eBay and then get some after-market ones perhaps. It's what I did with my existing S3, although its cost me a little on the PX value.


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

One underrated colour is monsoon grey (gun metallic grey in old money).


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > If you get the 20" and it turns out you don't like them, maybe they'll let you swap for blades or another wheel?
> ...


Another thing you could try is finding a TT with 20s on nearby, and getting a test drive: http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... earch.html


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Rev said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > Rev said:
> ...


I actually had one from Audi Assist after lots of problems with my S3 and found the 20" perfectly adequate. But hadn't tried them with the 19"'s so wasn't sure what sort of difference it makes.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

General said:


> One underrated colour is monsoon grey (gun metallic grey in old money).


I think so too but I'd like to see it alongside Daytona to see the difference. I think Monsoon is a sort of smoky grey. :?


----------

